# Florida Stucco Repaint, What type of Product is best?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

After reading the material data sheets,I would go with the local Flex-Bon, it is 100% acrylic and formulated for you're specific area.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

SW Sherlastic. IMO, hands down would be the way to go. But if your wanting to go the local paint CO then this product as per your post link Raincheck Satin High Build Elastomeric
PRODUCT NUMBER: #855 Series

Just remember, with all elastomeric products, box all your product together as far as possible. Keep stipple pattern the same grade, ( up or down ) Never stop for the day in the middle of a wall or gable. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## EOppegaard (Jun 1, 2010)

So I see no one recommended the Loxon XP product....is there a reason why?

From what I read, sherlastic is a lower grade product than the Loxon...however am I mis-understanding this?

I am not stuck on going with a local outfit, especially since I am new to the area and haven't been able to feel everyone out yet.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Loxon Xp is a great product and waterproofer, do you mean Sherlatic? Or Shercrete? I'm very familiar with SW Shercreate that is also a great product and its a flexible acrylic masonry flexible waterproofer that can be tinted to practically any color its used on vertical and horizontal surfaces including walking surfaces. Loxon XP is an enhanced version of Loxon, as it does not need a primer. You can read about SW Shercrete on our website www.kelloggspainting.com , on our masonry coatings page.


----------



## EOppegaard (Jun 1, 2010)

Product Literature (PDF 500KB)
Economical protection from wind-driven rain.
*Features:*



Maintains a fresh appearance and reduces callbacks
Prevents water damage
Covers and hides hairline cracks
Resists efflorescence


----------

